# DIY Sirius installation questions



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a 2007 MC that I would like to add Sirius to. I purchased the SIR-PNR2 after research told me it was compatible. I am looking for DIY instructions to install this. From what I've found on-line, my car should be pre-wired and everything including the lead for the built in antenna is under the passenger seat. What I'm looking for is the basic info of what gets plugged into where. All of the DIY instructions I've found on-line are for 2006 and earlier models.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> I have a 2007 MC that I would like to add Sirius to. I purchased the SIR-PNR2 after research told me it was compatible. I am looking for DIY instructions to install this. From what I've found on-line, my car should be pre-wired and everything including the lead for the built in antenna is under the passenger seat. What I'm looking for is the basic info of what gets plugged into where. All of the DIY instructions I've found on-line are for 2006 and earlier models.


It is compatible, however limited in features as you will not have text display or factory presets. Is there a reason you didn't use the OEM solution?


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> It is compatible, however limited in features as you will not have text display or factory presets. Is there a reason you didn't use the OEM solution?


It was unreasonably expensive. It was more than twice what I paid to put Sirius in my 2005 325i.

I was under the impression the text display and presets would work with this.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

If my solution is not going to work properly, I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> It was unreasonably expensive. It was more than twice what I paid to put Sirius in my 2005 325i.
> 
> I was under the impression the text display and presets would work with this.


No sir - the BMW kit is the only Sirius kit to offer these features. Here's the one you need:

*Sirius Satellite Radio - e85 Z4 & Z4M*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_126_129_134&products_id=445

Keep in mind there is 1 year of programming included with the package.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

I've seen that. I just haven't been able to find a dealer who will charge less than $400 to install it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> I've seen that. I just haven't been able to find a dealer who will charge less than $400 to install it.


No reason for a dealer to install it - this is a simple DIY job, full instructions are included.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> No sir - the BMW kit is the only Sirius kit to offer these features. Here's the one you need:
> 
> *Sirius Satellite Radio - e85 Z4 & Z4M*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_126_129_134&products_id=445
> ...


If that's the case then it looks like I'm going to have to go with an aftermarket add-on. I had wanted to avoid sticking something to my dash, but that receiver is just too expensive.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got back from Circuit City. It looks like I'll be going with a Stratus installed by Circuit City. The guy has already done a bunch of Sirius installs. Obviously I would prefer the integrated tuner, but it's just too expensive. If I could find it for half the price I would go that route.


----------

